
Facebook's plan for radical transparency was too radical - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90412518/facebooks-plan-for-radical-transparency-was-too-radical
======
mikece
Maybe it was just lip service and their heart was never in it. Facebook makes
money by making it possible to advertise to specific individuals based on the
psychographic profiles they create (including people who aren't even on
Facebook). Getting called before Congress and being angrily shouted at by
lawmakers isn't fun but I suspect Facebook would sooner allow itself to go out
of business than to allow the process by which they make the sausage to become
public because it's the difference between looking for a new job and looking
for someplace to hide.

